# I'm back from Portugal



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2008)

Hi all, i back from Tavira in Portugal everybody's tanks are looking great, thought i would say in one post as i cant be bothere to go through them all lol. it is amazing how much growth goes on in your own tank aswell when your not there!

Holiday was ok, bit quiet, the aquashow http://www.aquashowpark.com/ and zoomarine http://www.zoomarine.pt/ was good days out (Paulo will be able to read it lol, unless there is an english version?)

The white fall and wave pool (largest in Europe, holds 1150) at aquashow was good. I'll get some pics later.


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Jul 2008)

Welcome back aaron


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

I am sure you are glad to be back as I am to be back to work yesterday!!!
Although you don't seem to have enjoyed it too much! lol I never visit those attractions, Portugal as far too many beaches/rivers to be stuck in a pool! 
I like the Algarve specially around Lagos/Alvor/Luz more quiet and lovely scenery, but I spent most of my holidays near Lisbon, closer to Caparica since my gf's family is from there. Also visit the north often as I have my parents there now and also my family, but its not so good for the beaches up north, prefer the rivers, great fishing sites, thats my kind of holiday


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2008)

We did go to the beach, we were told about one that nobody goes on, or if they do there will probobaly only be 1 family there, couldnt find it though. There wasnt much around tavira, we found out on the last day that you had to go to Faro for more stuff. We went to the salt lakes, it is supposed to be the best salt in Europe.

Everything was fish aswell, but you also get the head  :? not for me   i dont like fish much anyway. My mum had a cod only because she knew it didnt have the head but they preserve it in salt, and that was all she could taste lol - the waiter said its not that salty   

Next time we go we will go further,there were a nice coast that we passed when we flew in. We were going to go on a fishing trip but it was for sharks! There were another one but it was a full day, to much to be in the sun all that time lol.

We also have my 8yr old brother & 10yr old sister to please though aswell.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Jul 2008)

Yep I prefer the Lisbon area too.  Too many brits in the algarve. lol.

My wife is from there too.  Palmela.  Lovely bits of coastline round that area near Setubal, Troia and Sesimbra.

Hope you enjoyed the algarve though Aaron.

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2008)

When in Portugal I only eat fish, best fish you can eat  love the sardines (sardinhas) (not the canned version hehe the real stuff), cod (bacalhau) is amazing, I buy it here in London too from Portuguese outlets in London, cod its meant to be salty, the thicker and the saltier the better IMO hehehe  seafood is also amazing and you should have tried the snails (caracois) 

Yeah when you got little kids then you have to do stuff to please them too I guess hehe I don't have that problem 

I don't usually go to that side of the Algarve you went too, I go to the opposite end to Lagos, next time go there, nice beaches in Alvor and Luz, if you like photography then thats the ideal place.

Couple of photos I took in Alvor:











There are many more beautifull places to visit other than the Algarve though, you should also go to a place north of lisbon by the coast called Peniche/Obidos/Nazare, also knows as the Silver Coast, you will love it too.
Even though it my home country and I lived there for 13 years before moving to London, I go there every time I can, its great, why go anywhere else?? lol good beaches, good food, plenty of sun and the birds are not bad either lol.

Andy my gf is from a town between Lisbon and Setubal, so I know that area very well, some great coast line, and the best beach ever, Portinhos da Arrabida, very quite with mountains in the background, the water can be a little cold though lol


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Jul 2008)

The reason we went there is because it is our friends apartment and we got discount   

Next time we will probobaly travel further. Some pics:

Here are the boats, there was a trip available from one side to the other (about 2mins). This was close to the salt lakes.
















A picture of the river that runs through the centre of tavira:




(zoo marine) - A big shark, i dont know the name, approx 9ft, 2 of these. I worked out the tank to hold about 50 000l.






starfish







me and hayley buried lewis!




(aquashow) - water coaster/ log flume


----------



## plantbrain (1 Aug 2008)

I'm heading there to talk about aquatic plants this Sept 18-25th.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## GreenNeedle (1 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Andy my gf is from a town between Lisbon and Setubal, so I know that area very well, some great coast line, and the best beach ever, Portinhos da Arrabida, very quite with mountains in the background, the water can be a little cold though lol



Aaargh Bacalhau is the best reason to stay in the UK at christmas. lol.  Can't stand it. he, he.

Aaron - The history behind the 'salty' cod (bacalhau) is that the vikings used to take cod to portugal and exchange it for salt!!!  It is the national food of Portugal even though the cod isn't from their shores. lol.  Normal fish around there (not salted) is lovely.  I tend to go to a lot of backstreet cafes in Lisbon when I am there and get some stunning but cheap fish dishes.  The best one I have found so far is opposite the military museum near Belem.

The oceanarium in the Orient area is also something quite special.  Puts the deep to shame.

London - Portinho is the one we always end up at.  simple drive from Palmela to Setubal then down the coast road, when the bombeiros haven't set fire to arrabida to get work (2 years ago it was an hour drive around arrabida and over the mountains because the short way was closed from the fire!!!)

We also take the boat to Troia quite often because it is always empty on the coast side.

I am looking at going to se the caves and Cape Espichel this year if I get time.

Tom - Where are you going?  Anywhere good?

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Aug 2008)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> I'm heading there to talk about aquatic plants this Sept 18-25th.
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


So I read for the 5th Anniversary of the forum aquariofilia.net to be held in Lisbon's Oceanarium, been there a couple years ago, wow what a great place, makes London Aquarium look like someones living room tank lol
On their second or third anniversary they managed to get Mr Amano himself to give a speech and create a scape in front of everyone, what I would have given to be there!!!

Good luck Tom and enjoy my home country


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

I think we may be trying Alicante, Spain next year in another friends apartment. No doubt we will be going back to Portugal though   and we will try the places you have recomended


----------



## Ejack (11 Aug 2008)

Welcome back Aaron

Looks like you and the family had a good time in Portugal 

That shark in your pic btw is know as a Nursing Shark I do beleive. Look extremely vicious but there as docile as cows are. Great sharks to dive with for first timers.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

I have had so far tiger shark, nurse shark (someone was adiment on PFK) sand tiger and ragged tooth, bull shark   

i think it might be a nurse shark though.


----------



## joaocb (3 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> plantbrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is correct  Tom is going to join the members of the online aquarium board http://www.aquariofilia.net on this event, with a quite interesting and  great workshop may I say... From what I could already speak with Tom, he has big ideas for this workshop 

Concerning the event with Mr. Amano, it was also held in the Lisbon Oceanarium, and it was the 2nd anniversary. The 3rd one was in the north of Portugal, and we had Oliver knott.

So my friends, if you don't have plans yet for the 20 and 21st of September, come and join us on this event celebration 

Regards from Portugal,
JoÃ£o Branquinho


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2008)

Im going there today but unfortunately will be back in the UK by the 18th 

Oh well

AC


----------



## joaocb (3 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Im going there today but unfortunately will be back in the UK by the 18th


You're going to miss our event and Tom Barr workshop for just 2 days?!?! And the group dinner on saturday night?!?! Not good... really not good... can't you postpone your departure to the 21?

BR,
Joao


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2008)

No I meant I was going to (and now have been to) the Oceanario today.  I leave for the Uk on Monday 8th.

AC


----------



## joaocb (3 Sep 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> No I meant I was going to (and now have been to) the Oceanario today.  I leave for the Uk on Monday 8th.
> 
> AC




well, at least I hope that you liked the Oceanario


----------



## GreenNeedle (3 Sep 2008)

Yes was very good as before but the prices have gone up!!! and the coffee shop at the exit.  Wow 4EUROS for a coffee.  I was stunned.......which prompted me to walk to the nearest coffee bar instead. lol

I also notice the huge ray that was there last time seems to have gone.  There were a few 1m ones but the one we saw previously was an absolute giant.  Maybe it got too big for the tankÂ«---------------

AC


----------



## joaocb (4 Sep 2008)

It's a good thing that I don't drink coffee 

The ray was released in the ocean because it was already too big to the tank.

The National Geographic even made a special program about it. I think it was last year or 2 years ago...


----------

